# Image Dynamics CX4 Comp 1 component set.



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

Are these good? whats is the estimated value? I found a pair, but I don't know much about them or their specs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

good beginner set but honestly i'd buy a set of the newer horns now and add a good midbass with a processor that can handle it.


----------

